# Ignore this post please



## Nightfall (Oct 20, 2003)

Just testing something out.


TEST...

TEST...



Test...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 21, 2003)

Damn, can't ignore have to read...no will not...damn, damn, damn red letters, big, bright, danger Will Robertson!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 21, 2003)

What are you people staring at me for?? I'm not here! I'm ignoring!...I meant it!...yeah...maybe...possibly....no...what was I ignoring?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 21, 2003)

I'll ignore what I want, you BB Fascist.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 21, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> I'll ignore what I want, you BB Fascist.




I hereby invoke Godwin's Law.



> Godwin's law
> From Internet-Encyclopedia, a free encyclopedia.
> 
> Godwin's law (also Godwin's Rule of Nazi Analogies, Sexton-Godwin Law) is an adage in Internet culture established by Mike Godwin on August 18, 1991, which states that:
> ...


----------



## jdavis (Oct 21, 2003)

In the immortal words of Sgt Shultz "I see Nothing!"


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 21, 2003)

Geez...

Next time I'll just put a sign out that says "Any idiot can post here!"

Save me the trouble.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 21, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Geez...
> 
> Next time I'll just put a sign out that says "Any idiot can post here!"
> 
> Save me the trouble.



Gee, no need to put yourself down, anyone can post, hey.


----------



## arwink (Oct 21, 2003)

Sorry, was feeling left out.

I mean, all the cool posters were posting here...


----------



## diaglo (Oct 21, 2003)

i give the first Test a B-; the second deserves a C+; and the last a solid B. overall a passing grade.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 21, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> I hereby invoke Godwin's Law.




Nice try, but _you_ were the first to place the N-word in this thread, Big D.

...thereby fulfilling Godwin's little theorem.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 21, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Nice try, but _you_ were the first to place the N-word in this thread, Big D.




Incorrect! Nazis were fascist, therefore you can substitute the word fascist for the word nazi. 

Godwin's law prevails!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 21, 2003)

All Nazis are fascists.

But...

All fascists are not Nazis.

Draw yourself a Venn diagram, and you'll see that many fascist regimes lie outside the circle marked "NAZI."

It is _logic_ that prevails.  So there!


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 21, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Gee, no need to put yourself down, anyone can post, hey.



Whatever.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 21, 2003)

No wife, no horse, no moutache...
always anger and derision.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 22, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> All Nazis are fascists.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...




Yes, but when the term fascist is used on the Internet, the implied cultural reference is 'nazi.' 

Therefore _Godwin's Law_ prevails!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 22, 2003)

Using the lowest common denominator as the basis of your arguments isn't going to win you any respect here, Big D.

My goodness, we could do this all week, couldn't we?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 22, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Using the lowest common denominator as the basis of your arguments is going to win you much respect here, Paragon D.




I agree. The lowest common denominator is such because everything can be divided by it. If all things can be divided by it then it must be universal. As such, Godwin's law is applicable any time fascism is mentioned in an Internet conversation.



> My goodness, we could do this all week, couldn't we?




I'm game if you are.


----------



## jdavis (Oct 22, 2003)

Sgt Shultz was a bumbling TV nazi does that count? I hearby declare myself the big looser here


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2003)

I should have just done what the title said...  now I'm stuck look at another nazi thread.


----------



## Henry (Oct 22, 2003)

Nazi Nazi Bo-Bazi

Bo-Bo-Fo-Fazi

NAZI!


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 22, 2003)

So, if Nazis are mentioned in every post in this thread, eventually Godwin's law will be validated, since one of those posts _has_ to, eventually, be the last one. 

Unless we force this thread to keep on going forever... or arrange things so that the final post does NOT mention Nazis... But the only way we can ensure that a particular post is the final one is to have a mod close the thread.

I bet if we ticked off the mods so bad that they closed the thread, they'd forget to mention Nazis in their closing statement.

So maybe we can change the subject to something the mods won't approve of?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 22, 2003)

Personally I would prefer to keep the topic of conversation mod-friendly. As long as we don't discuss the politics of the nazis or drag in some of the actual nastiness associated with them, the thread will (hopefully) remain open... at least until they get tired of it being constantly bumped back up to the top.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 23, 2003)

Nihilism is what you really have to worry about.

I mean, say what you want about the tenets of National Socialism...but at least it's an _ethos_.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 23, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Nihilism is what you really have to worry about.
> 
> I mean, say what you want about the tenets of National Socialism...but at least it's an _ethos_.





Uh huh. Your argument soundly trounced, you now resort to changing the subject.

Still, you have a point. The scary thing is that if you look at the universe from a strictly scientific point of view (divorcing all other philosophy willingly or unwillingly), the nihilists aren't really wrong. In the end the entire universe will collapse into one super massive black hole.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Oct 23, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> ....the nihilists aren't really wrong. In the end the entire universe will collapse into one super massive black hole.




Now you're making sense!

So B, you seem like a willing enough agent of chaos. I might have an opening in my command staff for a twisted mind like yours. What do you say?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 23, 2003)

Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> So B, you seem like a willing enough agent of chaos. I might have an opening in my command staff for a twisted mind like yours. What do you say?




I'm all out of cat food. Shoo!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> I'm all out of cat food. Shoo!



*LOL* 

I might fallow Baraendur around the board all night as this is highly entertaining. *snickers*


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 23, 2003)

And here I was hoping this posting had died.


----------



## jdavis (Oct 23, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> And here I was hoping this posting had died.



Apparently this thread is even National Socialist proof Here maybe this will kill it: http://www.geocities.com/lrampey/hogan.htm


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Apparently this thread is even National Socialist proof Here maybe this will kill it:



*BUMP*


----------



## diaglo (Oct 23, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> And here I was hoping this posting had died.




Orcus had a hand in its Undeath.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 23, 2003)

Wow, look how far we've gotten without mentioning Nazis!


----------



## Welverin (Oct 23, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> the nihilists aren't really wrong. In the end the entire universe will collapse into one super massive black hole.




Or it could just continue expanding and burn out. Scientists haven't decide which yet.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 26, 2003)

Still not ignoring it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2003)

Still not ignoring those who aren't igoring the Post To Be Ignored.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 26, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Uh huh. Your argument soundly trounced, you now resort to changing the subject.




Trounced schmounced.



> Still, you have a point.




Damn straight I have a point.  "Nazi" and "fascist" still aren't interchangable, no matter how many silly flaming-illogical-hoops you jump through, like some kinda EN World carnival monkey.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 26, 2003)

Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> So B, you seem like a willing enough agent of chaos. I might have an opening in my command staff for a twisted mind like yours. What do you say?




Eris is _SO_ going to kick your butt.


----------

